# Black Cloud?



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Maybe someone can help me with this. I am hearing all this hype about black cloud shot and I can't for the life of me figure out how any shape can retain momentum (ie energy in the form of knockdown power) better than a round ball? To me all that would happen with the saucer shape is cause irregular wind drag that would lead to more stray flying shot and reduced velocities (which would lower momentum of the shot). I thought maybe someone better in physics than I could explain it to me.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

WAAAAAAAAAAYYY over my head but here is what I found

http://www.ac.wwu.edu/~vawter/PhysicsNe ... otion.html


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Decoyer said:


> Maybe someone can help me with this. I am hearing all this hype about black cloud shot and I can't for the life of me figure out how any shape can retain momentum (ie energy in the form of knockdown power) better than a round ball? To me all that would happen with the saucer shape is cause irregular wind drag that would lead to more stray flying shot and reduced velocities (which would lower momentum of the shot). I thought maybe someone better in physics than I could explain it to me.


From what I have read, the shape isn't to retain more energy, it is to "slice" into the bird better, giving it more knockdown power.

They are also using it in combination with a better designed wad that is supposed to hold the pattern tighter and keep velocities higher.

And..........with all that said, it would take alot of research to prove that the black rain pellets (shaped like Saturn) would have more or less wind drag on them. A golf ball has divits so it can fly farther, the divits decrease drag, so smooth bb's don't automatically have less drag.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Eeehhhh, Thanks Bob that link you sent me reminded me of Dynamics of Materials from freshman year. I now have a headache.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought the same thing but I seen ballistic gels of a normal shot vs. black cloud and the results are not even comparable. Black cloud just ripped and tore the gel apart. If it does that to the gel, it will pulverize ducks and geese but for $25 a box I'll stick to Fasteel.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Why does a golf ball have dimples and is not smooth? Aerodynamics and as far as penetration, the oblong section decreases the surface area on impact which in turns has a higher energy on the impacting surface due to the smaller impact area so the initial slice, which is the toughest, is easier for the shot.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I have no formal information from any ammo manufacturer. The black cloud pellets look to me like they are cast steel, then instead of grinding off the casting marks/overrun that's created by the gap between the two sides of a casting mold, they leave the overrun casting lines in place, reducing the cost of producing the shot (since they don't have to grind off the casting marks) then advertise the casting overrun as "cutting edges". It costs them less to produce, they advertise a bit and charge you extra. If this isn't the case, I'm all ears as to the reasoning behind the "Saturn ring". Dimples are one thing, a "wing" is entirely another. Show me a golf ball with a "Saturn ring" and I'll believe the concept.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

If the individual "saucers" tumble I don't see how they can be faster

If the individual "Saucers" somehow plane out and fly like a frisbee then I can see how they would be much more aerodynamic and fly/cut the wind/meat faster and easier.

I think they saucers will tumble so I really have no idea!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

The shape causes the steel material to go against it's tendency to cut through a target and transfer it's energy to target instead. All of the high density shot types already to this for you, and EVERY pellet in the shell does that, not just a few. Hevi steel costs the same or less than black cloud and it is MUCH more effective (I've now evaluated both). Horsager is right...the shot is the result of a pressed or cast pellet with the splines still attached, and unpolished to look different. What is supposed to increase the velocity is the unslit wad, and almost any article you read shows the velocity the same or lower than advertised values. Every thing about the load should be cheaper...the control flight wad is used in the turkey loads for the last several years, and the polished shot is the same...just marketing genius, and nothing more. I've now killed teal, pigeons, prairie dogs, a racoon, and some geese with it on the western slope, and I'm not convinced the black cloud bb puts any larger of a hole, or does any more damage than say a standard steel load in size T.... certainly none of this (quarter or ping-pong sized carnage paths I'm hearing about elsewhere). I'd bet if you tried Hevi-steel which is 20% higher density than black cloud, and the same price per 25 shells, that you would drop the black cloud like a rotten toad....I sure did.

HM


----------

